#ubuntu-budgie 2017-05-01
<jbicha> fossfreedom: since artful is open now, you should provide a .debdiff for artful *and* for zesty if you want to SRU something
<fossfreedom> jbicha: really?  okay - will do that.  Although I'm expecting to 10.3 of budgie-desktop to find its way into artful shortly anyway.
<jbicha> SRU policy is that a bug has to be fixed in the newer Ubuntu series' before or at the same time
<jbicha> and they have to use different version numbers so something like budgie-desktop 10.2.9-3ubuntu5 for artful and ubuntu4.1 for zesty
<fossfreedom> thanks for the tips.  Going to run the debdiffs for the two now and will attach shortly
<jbicha> I'll let someone else sponsor so hopefully you have a better chance of getting more endorsements when you apply for upload rights
<jswerve> i have a question about the new update
<jswerve> I have the version budgie-desktop 10.2.9 and I want to update to the newest version for the alt-tab feature
<jswerve> how do i update?
#ubuntu-budgie 2017-05-06
<jbicha> fossfreedom: hi, did you figure out what the difference was?
<fossfreedom> jbicha: with regards to build-essential?  I guess its because UG has gstreamer components which strangely pulls in build-essential - whereas UB we no longer ship totem so dont pull in gstreamer.
<jbicha> fossfreedom: see the backlog in #ubuntu-release
<jbicha> summary: it was a bug for build-essential to be installed by default so that will be fixed
<fossfreedom> ah - thanks.
<fossfreedom> jbicha: just reading the backlog - so to clarify - no need to explicitly seed either build-essential or dpkg-dev ? or just for live not for the desktop ?
<jbicha> you don't have to seed anything, it's already covered by ship-live
<fossfreedom> k - I'll backout dpkg-dev that I added today (seemingly mistakenly)
#ubuntu-budgie 2017-05-07
<scrosler> Hello
<scrosler> Does anyone have a clear tutorial on connecting to a Captive Portal hotspot with Budgie 17.04?
<scrosler> In windows the default browser automotically opens. In Budgie it does not and therefore I cannot accept the terms of service.
#ubuntu-budgie 2018-04-30
<fossycakes> has anyone had issues with budgie-panel with a clean install of 18.04? Its constantly crashing for me.
<fossycakes> I started a thread on discourse as well https://discourse.ubuntubudgie.org/t/budgie-panel-keeps-crashing/324/1
<bashfulrobot> Notthat I have seen. Have you opened a bug as well?
#ubuntu-budgie 2018-05-01
<achuquipul> hola buenas noches
<achuquipul> instale postgresql 10 pero me surgio un error en la instalacion quisiera saber como eliminar por completo la instalacion
#ubuntu-budgie 2018-05-02
<silenoth> hi everyone
<silenoth> how activate notification sound?
<Katronix> Hi all, how do you upgrade from 17.04 to 18.04? I've tried doing a dist-upgrade but it says there is nothing to upgrade to
<Katronix> ah I think I found it
<Necrosporus> Is ubuntu-budgie better than regular ubuntu?
<bashfulrobot> Katronix: you need to tell the system to look at the next version. Key us know if you need help
<bashfulrobot> Necrosporus: that depends. Everyone has their own preferences. At its base, they are the same. It comes down to your preference for the desktop itself. Each had its own workflow and easy of doing things.
#ubuntu-budgie 2018-05-03
<Jack> Hey
<Jack> Just read the 18.04 release noes
<Jack> notes*
<Jack> Upgrading from 17.10 with nvidia proprietary drivers installed can result with a black-screen on boot - we are monitoring this situation and it will be resolved either this week or soon after as part of a post release update.
<Jack> Where can I monitor where this fix drops? this is my exact situation
<Jack> Yo can anyone point me to somewhere i can monitor for a specific fix?
<Jack> Specifically nvidia and 18.04
<enoch85> hey, I'm having issues with setting static IP with netplan
<enoch85> I use the following YAML: https://codebeautify.org/yaml-validator/cbd763fb
<enoch85> which is valid
<enoch85> but netplan apply gives an error
<enoch85> Error in network definition //etc/netplan/01-netcfg.yaml line 4 column 13: expected mapping
<fossfreedom> enoch85, probably better to ask this on #ubuntu or the general ubuntu forums like askubuntucom / ubuntuforums.org - we can help with budgie specific issues here.
<enoch85> ok thanks
<Mo418> Hi
<Mo418> I installed teamviewer on the latest Ubuntu budgie. I can’t use it Because it says it detected Wayland
<Mo418> Is it possible to get back to Xorg. I don’t see the option at login screen like in Ubuntu
<Mo418> Thanks in advance
#ubuntu-budgie 2018-05-04
<bashfulrobot> Mo418: we don't use Wayland. We only ship xorg. Was this an install from our ISO?
<rob000018> hey folks, tried to install budgie-desktop from unity in 18.04 but failed, get: E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<rob000018> The following packages have unmet dependencies:  budgie-desktop-environment : Depends: budgie-desktop-common but it is not going to be installed
<rob000018> tried to repair but gives same errors
<w4o3i> Hello, I just tried installing Ubuntu Budgie 18.04
<w4o3i> When the install routine was finished it tried to install grub, but made an error and tried to install grub to the device of the SSD card that I used to boot the Budgie live system from for installation
<w4o3i> I then had it manually install grub to /dev/sda instead of /dev/mmcblk0
<w4o3i> When I try to boot it now, it just gives me a blank screen with a blinking cursor. Nothing happens.
<w4o3i> How do I fix this? And why does it try to install grub to my installation medium?
<w4o3i> Furthermore, when I made a test installation of Ubuntu 18.04 LTS Desktop, the default installation parameters installed the system in a btrfs partition. Budgie defaults to ext4 instead. Is this intentional?
<fossfreedom_> w4o3i: That doesnt sound right - ubuntu default should be ext4 - same as all the flavours
<fossfreedom_> when you were installing was it a clean wipe type install or a something else partition install?
<lynks> hello. I need to u2f support for non-yubikey devices on ubuntu budgie
<lynks> any idea how to add this?
<Bikos> Dears, if you can help me with this one, or point me somehwere to start digging ...
<Bikos> 2.37 No IRQ handler for vector
<Bikos> i think it hppens when my Laptop going to hibernate, the whole display server crashes with this error massage
<Bikos> followed by: Swap Header not Found
#ubuntu-budgie 2018-05-05
<anderson_> Hi, I cant install any app snap (likes spotify), it is not avaible on my store. Someone can help me?
<anderson_> I m using Ubuntu Budgie 18.04
